# Some of my pencil drawings and digital art



## C2Aye (Jan 2, 2012)

I thought I might as well share some of these. I've not done anything recently but I'm hoping to get back into it!






Simon Neil of Biffy Clyro





Audrey Hepburn





Hugh Laurie





Thom Yorke of Radiohead





Olivia Wilde





Yvonne Strahovski





The album art for my album Cassini which I 'did', I hesitate to say draw 

Hope you guys like


----------



## Fiction (Jan 2, 2012)

Those are some badass drawings, you got a lot skill with ze pencil!


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, some of the chic pics are really good.

If I could do this, I would draw hot girls I know naked!


----------



## Alimination (Jan 3, 2012)

Great skills man!


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 4, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Those are some badass drawings, you got a lot skill with ze pencil!





Alimination said:


> Great skills man!



Thanks guys! I really wish I had the time or drive to really pursue drawing but in between recording and uni, it's tough to find time!



SpaceDock said:


> Wow, some of the chic pics are really good.
> 
> If I could do this, I would draw hot girls I know naked!



Thanks man, although if you want naked hot girls...have you seen the internet these days? 

Hopefully if I manage to draw more stuff I'll post it here


----------



## Blake1970 (Jan 4, 2012)

Audrey Hepburn!!! Fantastic drawing!


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 4, 2012)

When you create more wonderful creations we would like to see them. These are pretty damn good!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 4, 2012)

Draw some pornstars!!!


----------



## TimSE (Jan 4, 2012)

Shit me the Hugh Laurie and Olivia Wilde are amazing


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 5, 2012)

Blake1970 said:


> Audrey Hepburn!!! Fantastic drawing!



Thanks man! I'm doing another one for a friend soon so hopefully I can post it up when I'm done!



caskettheclown said:


> When you create more wonderful creations we would like to see them. These are pretty damn good!



Cheers! And when I do more I will post them!



Stealthdjentstic said:


> Draw some pornstars!!!



Haha, I'll think about it 



TimSE said:


> Shit me the Hugh Laurie and Olivia Wilde are amazing



Thanks! Do I have a suspected House fan here?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 5, 2012)

Skills. You have them. Hugh freaked me out at first.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 5, 2012)

Olivia wilde is the best imo, so realistic!


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 5, 2012)

Customisbetter said:


> Skills. You have them. Hugh freaked me out at first.



That thermometer's probably been in some dirty, filthy places 



Stealthdjentstic said:


> Olivia wilde is the best imo, so realistic!



Thanks dude. Although keep in mind that the Olivia Wilde is a digital painting I did in photoshop with my graphics tablet, I don't think i could ever be that clean with a pencil


----------



## Fiction (Jan 5, 2012)

Woah, just realized.. Its Sarah! That picture didn't load first time I posted. Chuck is such a great show


----------



## djinn314 (Jan 6, 2012)

Those are awesome man!


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 8, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Woah, just realized.. Its Sarah! That picture didn't load first time I posted. Chuck is such a great show



Found out about Yvonne Strahovski when she played Miranda in ass...I mean Mass Effect 2. Thought I'd try out my digital painting skills when I was meant to be revising for exams...something I should be doing 



djinn314 said:


> Those are awesome man!



Cheers dude, I'm glad you like them!


----------



## Larcher (Jan 12, 2012)

not only can you play, but you can draw :|

artist level: asian

<3


----------



## Echo Field (Jan 13, 2012)

Very good stuff, 5th one especially for me!

ps I got your album, its pretty interesting!


----------



## 8track (Jan 13, 2012)

awesome work!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 20, 2012)

How long does it take you to draw these?


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 22, 2012)

Larcher said:


> not only can you play, but you can draw :|
> 
> artist level: asian
> 
> <3



I don't do it very often, even though I'd like to  And I guess some Asians can draw quite good so I'll take that as a compliment 



Echo Field said:


> Very good stuff, 5th one especially for me!
> 
> ps I got your album, its pretty interesting!



Cheers dude, and thanks for taking a listen, the more people that hear it the better!



8track said:


> awesome work!



Thanks man!



iRaiseTheDead said:


> How long does it take you to draw these?



About ten hours a picture, give or take a few hours. I usually work on them on and off though so it's hard to tell!


----------

